# Do wireless routers work with DSL service?



## JohnJSal

Probably a silly question, but I want to be sure. My parents want to buy a notebook, so obviously they will need a wireless router now. But before I go through with it all, I wanted to make sure a regular router would work with a DSL connection as it does with a cable connection.

From what I can tell on there DSL modem, there is an ethernet cable-like cord plugged in back there (along with the phone cord), so I assume the phone cord stays there and the bigger cable is what I use with the router, just as if it were a cable connection?

Thanks.


----------



## johnb35

Yes, the ethernet cable coming from the dsl modem will plug into the internet port on the router.

However, some providers give you a modem/router combo unit.  I would make sure its not a router first.  What model number of modem is it?


----------



## JohnJSal

johnb35 said:


> Yes, the ethernet cable coming from the dsl modem will plug into the internet port on the router.
> 
> However, some providers give you a modem/router combo unit.  I would make sure its not a router first.  What model number of modem is it?



Thanks. I'd have to check, but I know there are no extra ports on the back of the modem, so I doubt it's a combo.


----------



## johnb35

I misread your post so I deleted what i originally sent.  

If there are no extra ports then I doubt its a combo unit.

What provider do they have?


----------



## JohnJSal

johnb35 said:


> I misread your post so I deleted what i originally sent.
> 
> If there are no extra ports then I doubt its a combo unit.
> 
> What provider do they have?



Yeah, it's not, but good to know that it will work with a router.


----------



## BurningSkyline

johnb35 said:


> Yes, the ethernet cable coming from the dsl modem will plug into the internet port on the router.
> 
> However, *some providers give you a modem/router combo unit*.  I would make sure its not a router first.  What model number of modem is it?



That is what we have... My parents are too cheap to upgrade and I can't afford to. Our WiFi works fine though. (Our service is 1.5/0.6 or something like that.)

Sorry for the lack of a useful post though.


----------



## Dngrsone

Most wireless routers can work with a DSL modem just fine.

It is a matter of setting up the router to 'dial into' the DSL modem, and the best way to do that would be to plug a computer directly into the router.

Otherwise, you try and change settings on a wireless router via wireless and you run the risk of locking yourself out.

Some more modern DSL modems do feature wireless capability... I'd bounce the model number on a web-search just to be sure that isn't the case with you.  If it does have wireless. then you wouldn't need a router.


----------

